# Super Secret Message to Jo Ellen



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL, that is just too cute!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LMAO..... :lol:


...and yes you do have too much time on your hands.....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, hilarious. Hope the people that fined the lady for the pink poodle don't see this. lol


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Absolutely hysterical and very imaginative!!! Very very cute!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO!!! That is too funny. thanks for the laugh!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - LOL - you are SOOOO funny! How cute!

Tiffany


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO no idea what this is about, but its hilarious!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

You do have way to much time on your hands! LOL but it was worth it!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Not very super secret though.....lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO rick i just noticed i'm in your signature..... that is WAY HARDCORE


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It took me a couple of minutes to figure this out .... this is about TGRS and how to get back on incognito !!

I LOVE IT !!! Jersey is a most handsome Double 0 pooch 

Wouldn't it be fun ??? :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> LMAO rick i just noticed i'm in your signature..... that is WAY HARDCORE


I know, huh?

Can't get much more hardcore than that....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I know, huh?
> 
> Can't get much more hardcore than that....


well...except maybe pleather....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Can't get much more hardcore than that....


I wanted something more hardcore than Jeremy's Chuck Norris...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> well...except maybe pleather....


Wait though.....what if she was wearing the pleather?

THAT would be hardcorer...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It took me a couple of minutes to figure this out .... this is about TGRS and how to get back on incognito !!
> 
> I LOVE IT !!! Jersey is a most handsome Double 0 pooch
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun ??? :doh:


LOL... I was hoping you would figure it out! I was playing around on a photo editing site last night and the second I saw the nose and glasses I knew I had to do it... it was too perfect. Hope you're feeling better today! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i will NOT put on Jeremy's pants...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

that is so cute!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> i will NOT put on Jeremy's pants...


lol.... I'll wash them for you....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> i will NOT put on Jeremy's pants...


Yeah....you're probably right. You don't need pants to be the hardcoriest...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> lol.... I'll wash them for you....


i dont think pleather is machine washable.. lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....you're probably right. You don't need pants to be the hardcoriest...


are you trying to tell me to take off my pants?!?! harassment!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> are you trying to tell me to take off my pants?!?! harassment!!!!!


I was going to say... "so...no pants?!?!"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> are you trying to tell me to take off my pants?!?! harassment!!!!!


But I meant it in a non-harassing way....really..... :uhoh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I was going to say... "so...no pants?!?!"


That could be hard core... in a slightly different sense!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ugh i feel so violated!! i'm gonna go watch my dog violate my other dog now. see ya!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> ugh i feel so violated!! i'm gonna go watch my dog violate my other dog now. see ya!


ahhh....doggie porn... you could probably make some $$ on that.... :no::curtain:


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh jeez..lol


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> LMAO..... :lol:
> 
> 
> ...and yes you do have too much time on your hands.....


Oh I assure you NOT FOR LONG!!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Watch it or you'll have PETA after the butt Jeremy puts in those pants for having murdered pleathers just to feed his vanity and clothe his...um pants parts.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

every day 100 million pleathers are driven out of their natural habitat due to humans, then skinned for their hides. all to make cheesy looking pants.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> haha, hilarious. Hope the people that fined the lady for the pink poodle don't see this. lol


Well Jersey's breeder has and he is going thru the contract with a fine tooth comb to see if this constitutes grounds for repossessing and SAVING this poor boy.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh Jersey, you are a funny guy! And, your Mom does have too much time on her hands. Thanks for the chuckle, though!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was funny!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Who could that be behind those Foster Grants??? Too cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was so funny and Double O Pooch is still handsome with the Tom Selleck mustache


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well Jersey's breeder has and he is going thru the contract with a fine tooth comb to see if this constitutes grounds for repossessing and SAVING this poor boy.


Ruh-Roh!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hahahaha... thanks for the giggle!!!


----------

